# prides of rathlin and ailsa



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Are these still running? I had a great time on these ferries anyone out there remember me??(Thumb)


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

Louise.s said:


> Are these still running? I had a great time on these ferries anyone out there remember me??(Thumb)


Hi Louise...

I loved the pair at Larne - was on the last P&O sailings of both ships..(and have a few items from both!)

Sadly both are long gone from UK service - the Ailsa finished in 1996 and the Rathlin in 2000.

The Ailsa sank last year near Suez - she was owned by El Salam Maritime.

The Rathlin is still running in Indonesia as the BSP III - I occasionally post news snippets about her to my ferry groups..

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh how sad about the ailsa. When were you on them Gary and what dept. did you work??(A)


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

Louise.s said:


> Oh how sad about the ailsa. When were you on them Gary and what dept. did you work??(A)


Sadly not a worker but a ship enthusiast who was always very well looked after by the crew of the ships - guys like Jim McMullan, Eddie Ervine, Maurice Austin, Peter Barlow-Morris, Al Sodhi.

I still run into some of the ex catering crew too - mainly around the bars of Larne.

I recently ran into Nobby Clarke who was being entertained with me by the European Highlander's master Paddy McAlinden.


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Wish i had taken more photos(MAD)


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

I have quite a few onboard pictures

Have a look at

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/pride_of_rathlin_1973_inr.htm

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ailsa_rathlin_plan.htm

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/free_enterprise_VII_1973.htm


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

I remember the club class on the rathlin very well. During heavy weather going across to Larne the drinks cupboard fell off the wall and bashed me. (Jester)


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

Gary, did you know a 2nd mate, John McKenna, on Jim's watch? He has just retired from Dublin Port where he was a Pilot.


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

cambria49 said:


> Gary, did you know a 2nd mate, John McKenna, on Jim's watch? He has just retired from Dublin Port where he was a Pilot.


The name is familiar....

I used the European Causeway to get to and from Scotland for our family Christmas and I hardly recognised anybody....


----------



## Louise.s (Dec 16, 2006)

Did anyone else stay at the Loch Ryan hotel for an overnighter??


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

No, I always travelled during the night to join in the morning.
(Thumb)


----------



## cambria49 (May 11, 2005)

I remember being permitted to sleep on the Ionic Ferry overnight in Larne on one occasion; and on the Europic too ahead of an early morning round trip - happy dayzz!


----------

